
How I Learned Go Programming – Codementor - codehakase
https://www.codementor.io/codehakase/how-i-learned-go-bl9bow05o#.WaxUvRRucwU.hackernews
======
terminalcommand
For me the Tour of Go was a bit terse. I found out that typing out all
examples in Gobyexample is really helpful. Visual studio code, with go
extension and Gobyexample were the tools that enabled me to learn Golang.

